

Finish Weekend Ann Arbor - jcarpenter88
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2012/02/13/finish-weekend-in-ann-arbor/

======
sakai
Sorry -- it's very difficult to tell what exactly this is from the linked
page. Anybody have a quick idea?

~~~
zmoazeni
It is the second event of Finish Weekend.
[http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2011/10/22/starting-...](http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2011/10/22/starting-
is-easy-finish-something-at-finish-weekend/) and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3136784>

------
alexhaefner
Dang. Finish weekend is on the start of spring break for students. I would
love to go but I am leaving town, at least for a few days.

------
danielmorrison
Other cities coming soon too! Stay tuned.

